# PR 26b application



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi everybody, another little question about supporting application documents. Do I need to supply work references/education certificates for application 26b (marriage over 5 years) as well? Any experienced applicants here?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

yojimbo said:


> Hi everybody, another little question about supporting application documents. Do I need to supply work references/education certificates for application 26b (marriage over 5 years) as well? Any experienced applicants here?


No you do not. You are applying on the basis of being a spouse of an SA citizen and subsequently your application only relates to your marriage, not entitlement to work.


----------

